# SD card under Gentoo Linux

## Graf

I have problems with SD cards on my computer running Gentoo Linux.

I use USB card reader with slots for all flash card types and it reads them well except for CD cards.

If I insert for example a Compact Flash card into it, /dev/sda1 appears and can be mounted. If i insert SD nothing happens.

I searched google, but the results were simply solutions like "use mount...blah-blah" or texts that there can be no open source driver for SD due to licensing limitations... Where is the truth? And is it possible to read SD cards under Gentoo? Thanks.

----------

## fredgt

Wel there are two ways that the SD card reader can be implemented.

The first one is hardware implemented (mostly for usb readers) and then it should just work like any other USB memory.

The other one is software controled (in most laptops). For this one the driver controles everything and as this is a protected format and there aren't any drivers available it won't work.

However i use a usb digicam to read other SD cards, this mostly works.

----------

## Graf

Huh... Thanks...

I use my PDA for reading SD but it's slow ant quite inconvenient.

----------

## dsd

try enabling SCSI multiple LUN then you'll get a different /dev node for the SD reading

----------

## mbar

And I think you have to enable "MMC/SD Card support" in kernel.

----------

## Graf

Enabling "Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device" helped! /dev/sdc (and /dev/sdc1 if SD is inserted) appeared and works perfect. Thanks.

And, BTW, I didn't find any option like "SD/MMC Support". But anyway it works.

I am happy now  :Cool: 

----------

